# great white caught off Gtown



## hmp2037 (Sep 6, 2006)

saw this in an email my cousin sent me and wanted to see how many people got it and if they believe the story associated with the pictures. lets see how many people believe this B.S.

GALVESTON, TX 
While the ocean vessel 'Dawn Raider' was commercial fishing shrimp, this Great White was hooked in the mouth but only resisted slightly for 15 minutes before it came up alongside the boat to have a look; long enough for one of the crew members to slip a rope a round it's tail !!! 'And that's when the **** hit the fan!! 

.. The Shark took off towing the 42 foot fishing boat backwards through the water at about 7 Knots. Just like in JAWS, the boat was taking on water over the stern and the crew watched in horror as the shark would actually jump completely out of the water at times. This went on for an hour before the shark finally drowned. She weighed in at 1035 LBS. It is suspected she followed a weak El Nino current into local waters in search of food. Although mid 60 degree water is considered ideal for these sharks, the larger ones can tolerate water in the low 50s.


----------



## hmp2037 (Sep 6, 2006)

forgot to say, look at the area code number on the hydraulic lift. 902 is a Nova Scotia area code number. trying to make yall shark fishermen's heart skip a beat.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i thought we had already established that this shark was caught off of nova scotia. great whites are rare in waters around here. they like to inhabit cooler waters.


----------



## nopotlikin (May 15, 2006)

b.s.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

thats a mako


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

B.S., there's no way that shark could pull a 42' boat backwards, at trolling speed. As far as a GW in Texas waters...you never know...


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

http://www.jasonhayes.org/?p=1150


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Finally!!! A great white caught off Galveston thread !! :headknock 


Kelly


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Gethookedadventures said:


> thats a mako


I agree with you on that statement. The teeth are not triangular enough for a Great White Shark. They are long and slender like a Mako; however I believe Mako teeth are curvy as well. It is hard to tell, but if I had to guess I would say a Mako.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Heres the story from Snopes-------

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/yarmouth.asp


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

LOL. This is like the third time I've seen this story...


----------



## norm9 (Apr 5, 2006)

yeah that's an old story. It's a mako and it wasn't in galveston


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Those are caught all the time in west bay........no big deal


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Did they pull my anchor out of his stomach ?*

I had em hooked at the jetty last year. The shark smelled some guts on my anchor and took us for a ride... Chewed up my 8 ft of chain to the rope and got free. LOL

Go Fish....


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

This is funny.

Although I remember reading from a reliable source that whites have been caught from long lines in the gulf. But even, reading that made me think it was a very rare occasion.

I know another reliable, well known source who saw a huge shark believed to be a white cruising the outer bar on the PINS.


----------

